# 365 Days of Dash



## TebowHammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay guys...

I'm about to take on an EPIC project (if the mods will let me )

I was outside today taking pics of Dash in the yard (nothing new there) when it dawned on me...

I've been taking pictures of Dash every day. No breaks. None. Zilch. Nada.

And it got me thinkin' - how cool would it be to share Dash's growth with all of you AND share with you his own individual personality (the best way a camera can)?! Every day for the next year. 

The answer...way cool!

So that's what I've set out to do.

Beginning today - and for the next 364 days that follow - I will be posting one pic of Dash. One pic only.

I want y'all to get to know him as best as you can. And personally, I think a picture says a thousand words.

He truly is an amazing Sulcata, and we love every minute we spend with him.

I hope you enjoy the next year!! 





Here's Dash struggling to make his way over the water hose...the only thing stopping him from getting to some shade!


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2011)

He is adorable  Seems like a determined little guy


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 10, 2011)

That is a great idea. I would never get tired of seeing pics of Dash What if you took 365 pics of Dash then posted it in an album and then added a link so that the forum members could see it in Chronological order?


----------



## Robert (Apr 10, 2011)

Cool project! I look forward to watching Dash grow!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 10, 2011)

No issue from me, I love seeing all the different photo's..


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! Glad to see you are all behind it.

And I love the idea, Erin...I can post them on the forum and the online album. And at the end of the 365 days, I'll post a link to all the pics in chronological order.

I'm not gonna lie...I'm VERY excited to see how much he grows in a year. Speaking of that, I've gotta get his measurements and weight down, too.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 10, 2011)

verryyyy cute, hes almost the same size as mine,yours is a litttle bigger!
how old is he?


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Jacob said:


> verryyyy cute, hes almost the same size as mine,yours is a litttle bigger!
> how old is he?



Thanks Jacob!

Not 100% sure on his hatch date (either May or June). So we're just gonna say June for the fun of it.

Looking at about 10 1/2 months old.


----------



## Tom (Apr 11, 2011)

Great idea. List how you are caring for him too. Wet or dry. Temps. Food, etc... We'll all be able to learn something whichever way you are doing it.


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Alright guys...day 2!

Here's Dash getting a little cover from the sun. We were outside for about 4 hours today. The tarp he's hiding under is covering his outside enclosure (a kiddie pool).






P.S. Good idea, Tom. It's about to be movie time...but I'll see if I can get the particulars posted once the movie gets over. If not tonight, then tomorrow.


----------



## Robert (Apr 11, 2011)

Dash is lookin good!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2011)

mine is about 4 months old!
and nevermind hes much bigger!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 12, 2011)

Couldn't wait to post today's pic!

This is the first time I've fed Dash Mazuri...





Needless to say... he liked it!


----------



## Robert (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like one satisfied tort!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 12, 2011)

Tell me about it, Rob.

Just glad he went straight for it. I heard that sometimes it takes them a minute to get used to Mazuri.

I think Tyler (from Tortoise Supply) fed it to him while he had him. That always helps.



Robert said:


> Looks like one satisfied tort!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 13, 2011)

Day 4:

Here's Dash getting a good soak.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

Enjoying a good soak. Just a side note, my new hatchling will not touch Mazuri, I sure hope he/she will eventually eat it.


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 13, 2011)

From what I hear, D'marcus, I'm pretty sure he'll come around to it. I've read a few posts from some experienced owners that state that some of their sullies will take a liking to it right away while it takes others a little while to get used to it. He'll come around! I put money on it.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 13, 2011)

I will give it time, because right now my little one will not eat cactus either. Im not sure what the breeder I got him from was feeding the hatchlings. he is still adjusting to everything im sure..


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 14, 2011)

*Day 5*

Good mornin' Dash!


----------



## coreyc (Apr 14, 2011)

Good morning Dash what your plans for today?


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 14, 2011)

coreyc said:


> Good morning Dash what your plans for today?



Eat, poop, run around, and sleep.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww I have not been posting but I do love my daily Dash fix.


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 15, 2011)

*Day 6:*

The official weigh-in

And in this corner, weighing in at 200 grams and measuring approximately 3.5 inches...

The "Master of Disaster", the "Spring Mix Devourer", the "Colossus of the Tortoise Kingdom"!!!

None other than the man himself..."Danger" Dash Hammock!!!!!! 










P.S. Glad you're enjoying your daily Dash fix, Erin. Trust me...there's plenty more to come!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 15, 2011)

I look forward to my daily Dash now every day.


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Tom...glad you're enjoying him!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 15, 2011)

Dash is growing at a nice pace...and he looks good..


How old is Dash as of today Tyler?


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks D'Marcus...

Dash is about 10-11 months old. Don't have an exact hatch date (either May or June). So just for simplicity's sake we're gonna go with June.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 15, 2011)

Thats works, he is a very nice size and looking tort...


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 16, 2011)

*Day 7:*

Fun in the artificial sun!!


----------



## coreyc (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Dash nice tan


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 16, 2011)

lol, very nice tan..


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah...the guy just refuses to put on sun block...not even SPF 4!!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 17, 2011)

*Day 8:*

Cause sometimes...you just gotta dig a hole.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 17, 2011)

A dose of Dash a day.....Nice......He looks very happy...


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 17, 2011)

Dig dash dig...


----------



## Jacob (Apr 17, 2011)

LitttleDevil!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 18, 2011)

*Day 9:*

Yeah...that's right. He put his big boy britches on today!! Rockie doesn't know what to think.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Apr 18, 2011)

haha i love this thread 
Always lookin forward to Dash!
Thanks


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 18, 2011)

Go Dash, show the big dog how tough you are....


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 18, 2011)

Skyler Nell said:


> haha i love this thread
> Always lookin forward to Dash!
> Thanks



Lol! Thanks, Skyler.

Glad you're enjoying him!



dalano73 said:


> Go Dash, show the big dog how tough you are....



Lol! Just moments after this pic was taken, Rockie got up and started sniffing him...

Soon after, the sneeze came and Dash was suddenly covered in dog spit.

Needless to say...he wasn't a fan!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 18, 2011)

GO DASH!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 18, 2011)

LOL, Rockie says "why that rock move", LOL....Great shot!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 19, 2011)

*Day 10:*

No fun in the REAL sun!

Took Dash outside today, and as soon as I put him down he headed straight for the hide he's dug underneath his outdoor enclosure. Little guy wasn't feeling the sun today!








ALDABRAMAN said:


> LOL, Rockie says "why that rock move", LOL....Great shot!



LOL. She didn't know what to do, Greg!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 19, 2011)

TebowHammer said:


> *Day 10:*
> 
> No fun in the REAL sun!
> 
> ...





LOL, My dogs move when my tortoises come, lol....


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 19, 2011)

Dash made a fast dash to his personal built hide...Dash knows what he wants...


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 20, 2011)

*Day 11:*

No...this isn't the same picture as Day 8! 

I just wanted to show you guys why Dash was digging the hole in the first place. This has been his sleeping spot of choice for the past few days. I move him to his humid hide before I turn the lights out, but he always winds up back here.

Hey...he knows what he wants, right?


----------



## coreyc (Apr 20, 2011)

Is he getting camera shy?


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 20, 2011)

He is telling you to stop with all the photo's, lol


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 21, 2011)

Lol...I think you guys might be right. Check out this pic I took this morning (almost forgot to post my pic for today!).

*Day 12:*

Dash is like, "Come on, man! I'm trying to eat!!"


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 21, 2011)

Dash is definitly giving you the stop it already look....He wants to eat his greens and Mazuri in peace, lol...


----------



## ElfDa (Apr 21, 2011)

gosh he's SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## luke (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like he's doing one handed push ups.


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 22, 2011)

*Day 13:*

Monumental day, today! Dash ate out of my hand for the first time!! (He also grazed in the yard for the first time, too. Have some clover springing up and he dove into it!) My boy's growing up.





Dash has just taken a bite from the piece of spring mix in my hand. Look close and you'll see the piece he bit hanging out the right side of his mouth.

Gotta get my action shots down with my camera!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 22, 2011)

His carapace is looking very good...


----------



## Tom (Apr 22, 2011)

Tyler, you are making me laugh. I remember being where you are now. As fun as it is for you now, it keeps getting better!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 22, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> His carapace is looking very good...



I really appreciate that D'Marcus. I'm trying hard to keep it as smooth and healthy as possible



Tom said:


> Tyler, you are making me laugh. I remember being where you are now. As fun as it is for you now, it keeps getting better!



Lol! That's good news, Tom! I'm having a blast with him and I honestly can't way for the day when I'm ready to take on more, different species of tortoises, and possibly start breeding them. 

It's amazing when you find a new passion...and to be able to share and discuss it with people who feel the same!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Hand fed, outstanding!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 23, 2011)

*Day: 14*

My fiance, Mikka, got in on the action with this one. Clearly, she's the photographer in the family! 

She was able to get an EXTREME close up of Dash taking a nap under his basking lamp.


----------



## coreyc (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice shot


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 23, 2011)

very good shot of him


----------



## Jacob (Apr 23, 2011)

Great Shot!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Day: 15*

Dash is REALLY loving his Prize Egg!!





Happy Easter!

BTW, Mikka says thanks guys for all the nice comments.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Easter salad, love it...very creative......


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice easter surprise for Dash...


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 25, 2011)

*Day 16:*

Here's Dash-man...settling in for the night.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 25, 2011)

Great Easter Present, ahah!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 25, 2011)

Dash is letting you know he will ram you if you get any closer...


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 25, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> Dash is letting you know he will ram you if you get any closer...



That's why I snapped the pic quick and got the heck outta there!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 25, 2011)

Great!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 26, 2011)

*Day: 17*

Dash LOVES dinner time!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 26, 2011)

Awww he is getting his grub on....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 26, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 26, 2011)

Cutie!


----------



## TebowHammer (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 29, 2011)

Im waiting on my Dash photo's it's been a couple days, lol...


----------

